# Toy Show March 10th-Allentown Pa



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I just wanted to share,

The Great lehigh Valley Antique Toy and Collectable Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

March 10th 10-3

Admission $5.00

While this is not a slot car show only. I did want to share since several of our regular Slot Car dealers do participate in this show. There is also Toy dealers who have slot cars plus lot of other toys. This show has had up to 170 tables of all types of toys,hot wheels and more. So you never know what you may find.

Vendor Tables
$20.00 in advance

$25.00 at the door.
Info Http://www.valleygot.com

Hope to see ya there.:wave:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Reminder this saturday,:thumbsup:


----------

